# Virenscannerkrieg: Symantec mahnt G-Data ab



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. April 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Virenscannerkrieg: Symantec mahnt G-Data ab gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Virenscannerkrieg: Symantec mahnt G-Data ab


----------



## majorguns (24. April 2009)

OMG wie arm von Symantec....daraus kann ich nur eins erkennen das die Aussage von G-Data Stimmt und Symantec sich nur Bedroht fühlt


----------



## tacc (24. April 2009)

Sagen gerade die die schon längst vom Markt verschwunden wären wenn nicht jeder Fertig PC mit deren Zeug infiziert wär.


----------



## alfredione3oli (24. April 2009)

Oh Gott ist Symantec kindisch!


----------



## Voyager10 (24. April 2009)

Das ist sicher wieder vergleichende Werbung mit falschen oder defamierenden Angaben wie beim letzten mal, das ist in DE nicht erlaubt . Wenn ich auf das Balkendiagramm sehe wird sicher nicht mit Antivir o. ä. verglichen sondern mit dem Erzfeind , und gerade die Aussage ist sicher auch falsch . Der Gdata Scan einer vorgegebenen Dateimenge dauert wesentlich länger ! als der vom gelben Konkurenten , ich hab Gdata 2010 in der VM laufen und weiss das mit Bestimmtheit. 

Kindisch ist hier eher Gdata wenn Sie solche Werbungen schalten müssen anstatt auf ihr Produkt zu vertrauen .


----------



## Diweex (24. April 2009)

Was soll man dazu noch sagen
Ich nutze mittlerweile schon länger G-Data und bin zufriedener denje...
Norton kommt mir nicht mehr ins haus...

gruß

diweex


----------



## KK OC KK (24. April 2009)

Ich hab auch G -data 

Geschützt. Geschützter.  G-data.


----------



## BloodySuicide (24. April 2009)

Norton ist mit Version 2009 wirklich eines der besten Security Utilities, wenn nicht sogar das beste. Aber hier sprechen ja oft noch die alten Vorurteile gegen Norton, da sie ne Zeit lang wirklich grottig waren. Aber jeder lernt aus seinen Fehlern.


----------



## danysahne333 (24. April 2009)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Norton ist mit Version 2009 wirklich eines der besten Security Utilities, wenn nicht sogar das beste. Aber hier sprechen ja oft noch die alten Vorurteile gegen Norton, da sie ne Zeit lang wirklich grottig waren. Aber jeder lernt aus seinen Fehlern.


 
Hast du einen aktuellen Test, der deine Behauptung belegt?


----------



## alfredione3oli (24. April 2009)

danysahne333 schrieb:


> Hast du einen aktuellen Test, der deine Behauptung belegt?



Virus Bulletin : News - AV-Test release latest results


Norton ist gut, aber in der Proaktiven Erkennung (das wichtigste aus meiner Sicht) ist GData besser.

HINWEIS: Es wurde nur GData* 2009 *getestet


----------



## drumbomb (24. April 2009)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Norton ist mit Version 2009 wirklich eines der besten Security Utilities, wenn nicht sogar das beste. Aber hier sprechen ja oft noch die alten Vorurteile gegen Norton, da sie ne Zeit lang wirklich grottig waren. Aber jeder lernt aus seinen Fehlern.



Wäre da nicht der LiveUpdateDienst welcher permanent mit dem Symantecserver kommuniziert und sich somit als Systembremse aufführt, komischerweise ist der PC gleich um einiges schneller wenn man die Dienste zu LiveUpdate deaktiviert. Updaten kann man immernoch von Hand und das ist den Performancegewinn allemal wert.

Oder das dauergenerve von Norton wenn er mal einen angeblichen Trojaner/Virus auf einer CD gefunden hat. Da poppt das Teil dauernd auf, auch wenn die CD schon längst nimmer im Laufwerk ist.

Ansonsten ist beim 2009er auch nur die Optik aufgepeppt, darunter ist das selbe Chaos wie früher auch.


----------



## Ch3ck3rM0n (24. April 2009)

Ich setze weiterhin auf meine kostenlose Avira Antivir Version.. die reicht locker!


----------



## Zanza (24. April 2009)

Ich nutze seit 2007 Kaspersky und seit paar Monaten auf Norton Internet Security 09 umgestiegen und muss sagen hab damit keine probleme läuft gut, jetzt will ich mall das G Data TotalCare 09 testen mall sehen


----------



## Black_Beetle (24. April 2009)

tacc schrieb:


> Sagen gerade die die schon längst vom Markt verschwunden wären wenn nicht jeder Fertig PC mit deren Zeug infiziert wär.



Allerdings. Jeder laptop und was weiß ich. Ich bin bereits geimpft gegen Symantec.


----------



## GF3lla (24. April 2009)

Bin seit Jahren GData Kunde und mehr als nur zufrieden, außerdem unterstützt man damit auch noch deutsche Programmierer


----------



## ChrisCTDKS (24. April 2009)

das gleiche hätte symantec und jede andere firma egal in welchen bereich auch gemacht also sollen se jetzt mal nicht so rumheulen


----------



## Weltraum-Taste (24. April 2009)

Besser als die Software von Symantec ist es auf jeden Fall.

Und schneller... ja, selbst wenn man Crysis und Fallout3 im Hintergrund laufen lässt.


----------



## madace (24. April 2009)

Voyager10 schrieb:


> Das ist sicher wieder vergleichende Werbung mit falschen oder defamierenden Angaben wie beim letzten mal, das ist in DE nicht erlaubt ...



Na ja, die Beweislast dürfte hier bei Symantec liegen. Ich würde mich an G-Datas Stelle dem Rechtsstreit stellen; haben bestimmt gute Chancen zu gewinnen.
Symantec soll erstmal beweisen dass die Aussage der Werbebotschaft nicht stimmt.
In der Hinsicht würden mich vor allem die VERKAUFSZAHLEN der letzten 3 Jahre der Symantec Produtke interessieren (die tatsächlichen, nicht die Bundle-Software!).

Finde nicht das die akt. Werbung diffamierend ist.
Vergleichende Werbung ist doch was tolles - solange man nicht zu Mitteln wie Beleidigungen usw. greift.


----------



## Voyager10 (24. April 2009)

> Symantec soll erstmal beweisen dass die Aussage der Werbebotschaft nicht stimmt.


 
Laut der Dateianzahl wurde diesselbe Menge gescannt , bei Norton etwas mehr , nun seht mal wer dafür länger braucht ? 

http://www.abload.de/img/1zwdi.jpg

upps ?


----------



## Harlekin (24. April 2009)

madace schrieb:


> Finde nicht das die akt. Werbung diffamierend ist.
> Vergleichende Werbung ist doch was tolles - solange man nicht zu Mitteln wie Beleidigungen usw. greift.


Mag sein, dass GDATA von der Erkennungsleistung am Besten ist. Aber am Schnellsten und Günstigsten?
GDATA zählte mit seinen zwei Scan- Engines schon immer zu den ressourcenfressensten Scannern und da es auch kostenlose Scanner gibt, kann man wohl schwer sagen, dass man das günstigste Produkt hat...

Vielleicht meinen die mit "schnellsten" ja auch die Virenupdates. Aber wie man sieht ist das alles sehr schwammig.


----------



## locojens (24. April 2009)

Da lasse ich mir ja lieber vom Conficker den Pseudovirenscanner installieren als Norton zu installieren. Ich durfte den Dreck schon von diversen Laptops entfernen (wobei ne Neuinstallation von Vista noch besser ist) weil die immer lahmer wurden (die meisten von den Kisten kamen mit ach und krach mit Vista zurecht).

Ich persönlich habe zur Zeit G-Data Internetsecurity 2010 auf Windows 7 laufen. Auf Vista Ultimate Bitdefender Internetsecurity 2009. Bei OSX läuft derweil Avast! Antivirus.


----------



## CarManDD (24. April 2009)

als kleiner hinweis,

bei diesen produkten sollte man immer noch zwischen "norton" & "symantec" unterscheiden
das werfen hier einige ganz schön durcheinander


----------



## danysahne333 (24. April 2009)

Ich nutze nun schon seit fast 2 Jahren Kaspersky Internet Security 07 und bin eigentlich recht zufrieden. Belastet das System nicht allzu sehr und Updates gibts auch oft.


----------



## Fuzi0n (24. April 2009)

Symantec sollte einfach akzeptieren, dass ihr Scanner Müll ist. 

Ich persönlich bevorzuge Avira, aber G-Data und sogar der Scanner von Kaspersky sind alle gut.


----------



## Murdock5 (24. April 2009)

find ich von Symantec auch recht kindisch. Fakt ist alle Programme von G-Data über Kasperky und Norton sind gute AntiVirus Programme, aber man muss auch mit Gehirn sürfen. Norton ist in der neuen Version 2009 richtig gut geworden (boah war 2003 *******) Kasperksy hab ich die 7 und 8 ausprobiert, vor allem die neue Version 8 ist sehr angenehm. G-Data hat halt kaum zu verbessernde Erkennungsraten, schlägt sich aber auch im Verbrauch nieder(Version 2004 und 2005 ausprobiert). Ich würde aber nicht als auf Norton rumtreten, ja die letzten Versionen waren *******, aber mit der neuen haben sie echt eine gute rausgebracht. Und mit Avira wäre ich vorsichtig, als Freeware kommt es nicht an kommerzielle Produkte heran.


----------



## T-MAXX (24. April 2009)

Kaspersky, Symantec sind Schrott. Entweder erkennen sie teils keine gefährlichen Viren oder das System bremst und laggt ohne Ende.

Ich nutze, nee verrate ich an dieser Stelle nicht, da ich für Schleichwerbung nichts bekomme.


----------



## Gast20150401 (24. April 2009)

T-MAXX schrieb:


> Kaspersky, Symantec sind Schrott. Entweder erkennen sie teils keine gefährlichen Viren oder das System bremst und laggt ohne Ende.
> 
> Ich nutze, nee verrate ich an dieser Stelle nicht, da ich für Schleichwerbung nichts bekomme.



....ich verrate auch nix,erst recht nicht das ich G-Data habe und top zufrieden damit bin....


----------



## Mindfuck (24. April 2009)

Ich verkauf im Geschäft hauptsächlich kaspersky, danach norton, danach mcafee am wenigsten geht das g-data übern Tisch. Was der Kunde halt will....


----------



## Zanza (24. April 2009)

wann kommst kaspersky 2010 raus


----------



## T-MAXX (24. April 2009)

frankreddien schrieb:


> ....ich verrate auch nix,erst recht nicht das ich G-Data habe und top zufrieden damit bin....


Was bekommst für deine Propaganda?


----------



## KK OC KK (24. April 2009)

Zanza schrieb:


> wann kommst kaspersky 2010 raus



 all so ich würde jetzt sagen 2010


----------



## Dragonangel (24. April 2009)

KK OC KK schrieb:


> all so ich würde jetzt sagen 2010


  na ja die 2009 is auch 2008 erschiehnen und für mich is das jammern auf hohen Nivo weil die spitzenProdukte sich nicht viel nehmen obwohl ich von Norton nicht viel halte


----------



## midnight (24. April 2009)

Ich nutze garkein Anti-Viren-Programm, das ist kostenlos, zieht keine Performance und funktioniert mindestens genauso gut.

so far


----------



## KK OC KK (24. April 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Ich nutze garkein Anti-Viren-Programm, das ist kostenlos, zieht keine Performance und funktioniert mindestens genauso gut.
> 
> so far



welche Anti-virus Progamme ziehen aber  nicht viel Performance !


----------



## madace (24. April 2009)

Ich glaube KK OC KK du hast midnights Beitrag nicht verstanden...


----------



## KK OC KK (24. April 2009)

Ups denn habe ich wohl nit richig gelesen ^^


----------



## midnight (24. April 2009)

ich finds mittlerweile sinnlos für das Gefühl von Sicherheit zu bezahlen. Ich hatte jahrelang ein AV-Programm und es hat etwas bösartiges gefunden. Und irgendwann hatte ich dann nen richtig fiesen Virus und der hat alles vom Himmel geholt - trotz AV-Programm.

Und mittlerweile bin ich einfach komplett ohne unterwegs. Keine nerverei durch "angebliche" Schadsoftware, keine verschenkte Performance, kein rausgeworfenes Geld. Prima 

so far


----------



## fgsfds (24. April 2009)

Das versteh ich jetzt nicht, Norton ist immer noch net pleite???


----------



## Mosed (24. April 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Und mittlerweile bin ich einfach komplett ohne unterwegs. Keine nerverei durch "angebliche" Schadsoftware, keine verschenkte Performance, kein rausgeworfenes Geld. Prima
> 
> so far



Du bist also einer dieser ganz tollen, die die Viren verbreiten. (Denn du weist nie, in welchen Datein ein Virus ist die du verschickst usw.)

Und so ein Trojaner, der irgendwas ausspioniert ist ja auch ganz harmlos. ^^


----------



## Septimus (24. April 2009)

Ein immer noch Aktueller und beliebter Witz im PC Shop: Wollen sie was gutes an Virenscanner oder darf es auch was von Symantec sein?

-ohne Worte-


----------



## FortunaGamer (24. April 2009)

Septimus schrieb:


> Ein immer noch Aktueller und beliebter Witz im PC Shop: Wollen sie was gutes an Virenscanner oder darf es auch was von Symantec sein?
> 
> -ohne Worte-




Geil, denn kannte ich noch nicht. 
Ist der neue Virenscenner von G-Data gut?? Brauche einen neuen.


----------



## killbot3000 (24. April 2009)

Voyager10 schrieb:


> Das ist sicher wieder vergleichende Werbung mit falschen oder defamierenden Angaben wie beim letzten mal, das ist in DE nicht erlaubt . Wenn ich auf das Balkendiagramm sehe wird sicher nicht mit Antivir o. ä. verglichen sondern mit dem Erzfeind , und gerade die Aussage ist sicher auch falsch . Der Gdata Scan einer vorgegebenen Dateimenge dauert wesentlich länger ! als der vom gelben Konkurenten , ich hab Gdata 2010 in der VM laufen und weiss das mit Bestimmtheit.
> 
> Kindisch ist hier eher Gdata wenn Sie solche Werbungen schalten müssen anstatt auf ihr Produkt zu vertrauen .




Vergleichende Werbung ist in Deutschland nicht verboten und unter bestimmten Vorraussetzungen sogar erlaubt.

Vergleichende Werbung ? Wikipedia

Im Prinzip ist hier alles in Ordnung, denn eine Farbe kann man interpretieren wie man will, zB als Signalfarbe. Blau, Grün und Rot wären hier meinetwegen nicht werbewirksam. Insofern gilt für mich, frei nach Pavel Checkov:

Wem der Schuh passt, zieht ihn sich an..


----------



## Bier (25. April 2009)

G-Data FTW


----------



## midnight (25. April 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Du bist also einer dieser ganz tollen, die die Viren verbreiten. (Denn du weist nie, in welchen Datein ein Virus ist die du verschickst usw.)
> 
> Und so ein Trojaner, der irgendwas ausspioniert ist ja auch ganz harmlos. ^^



ich scanne ab und zu mit div. scannern, ob doch was da ist. Aber ich find nix.

so far


----------



## NixBlick (25. April 2009)

Voyager10 schrieb:


> Laut der Dateianzahl wurde diesselbe Menge gescannt , bei Norton etwas mehr , nun seht mal wer dafür länger braucht ?
> 
> http://www.abload.de/img/1zwdi.jpg
> 
> upps ?


Das Beste ist noch bei Norton steht "Übersprungene Dateien: 17525" Grad mal ~5000 Dateien gecheckt  Vielleicht solltest du noch mal die Einstellungen checken


----------



## PrinzPong (25. April 2009)

NixBlick schrieb:


> Das Beste ist noch bei Norton steht "Übersprungene Dateien: 17525" Grad mal ~5000 Dateien gecheckt  Vielleicht solltest du noch mal die Einstellungen checken



Liegt wohl an Norton's neuer Insight Technik und den Einstellungen, um alles zu scannen hätte der Nutzer mal auf Vollständig in Einstellungen gehen sollen und nicht Standardmäßiges Vertrauen 

Mit dem 2009er kam ja einiges Neues bei Norton, aber irgendwie vertraue ich dem Insight nid so ganz


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (25. April 2009)

alfredione3oli schrieb:


> Virus Bulletin : News - AV-Test release latest results
> 
> 
> Norton ist gut, aber in der Proaktiven Erkennung (das wichtigste aus meiner Sicht) ist GData besser.
> ...



wobei GDATA 2008 noch besser ist als Norton 2009...

Hatte früher (bis 2004) auch nur Norton.
Als mein Rechner nicht lief vom Nachtbar mal Gdata gekriegt....Virus entfernt und alles lief.
Seit 2007 kaufe ich nur noch die 3er Lizenzen von GDATA da ich zwei nutze und mein Vater eine kriegt.
So günstig & so gut kann man keine PCs schützen.

Stimmt zwar das GDATA nicht der schnellste Scanner ist aber das ist mir wurscht; lasse den kompletten Test eh nur alle zwei Wochen über den Rechner laufen und das über Nacht.


----------



## Pokerclock (25. April 2009)

Ich nutze G-DATA auch seit der 2007er Version. Symantec begegne ich meistens bei Freunden, die sich ein Notebook gekauft haben. Ich gebe meistens den Tipp Symantec solange drauf zu lassen, bis das Abo abgelaufen ist. Natürlich auch, damit ich etwas Erfahrung sammle, wie die sich mittlerweile schlagen. 

Die 2005, 2006er Versionen waren schlimm. Mittlerweile geht es aber wieder bei Norton. 

Mit G-DATA hatte ich bis jetzt keine schwerwiegenden Probleme. Liegt aber auch eher an meinen Surfverhalten.


----------



## Gast20150401 (25. April 2009)

FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Geil, denn kannte ich noch nicht.
> Ist der neue Virenscenner von G-Data gut?? Brauche einen neuen.



Also ich hab G-Data internet security 2009 drauf und null Probleme.Im Test hat es auch hervorragend abgeschnitten,auch in PCGH.


----------



## Harlekin (25. April 2009)

Fuzi0n schrieb:


> Symantec sollte einfach akzeptieren, dass ihr Scanner Müll ist.


Fuzi0n sollte einfach akzeptieren, dass sich ein Sachverhalt auch mal ändern...


----------



## Ripper84 (25. April 2009)

Also ich persönlich hab NIX gegen Symantec (Norton), hatte die 07,08 und 09 Versionen, keine Probleme, außer das versionen 07 und 08 richtig hardwarehungrig waren. Von G-Data 07 und 08 ganz zu schweigen. Jetzt hab ich die testversion von G Data 2010, mal schauen was da Norton mit 2010 bieten wird, bin von G Data nicht zu 100% überzeugt. Warum? Erstens: es frißt mehr (meiner meinung nach) ressourcen als Norton 2009 und zweitens: FEHLALARME. G DAta meint ich hab ca. 30 bildern mit TROJANERN und VIREN und versucht sie immer zu blockieren. Naja, Norton war (und ist) da viel besser, wer mir nicht glaubt, kann mal "PC Welt" mal online besuchen, da steht's:  Norton 2009 - 0% Fehlalarme, G Data 2009 - 30%. Und obwohl ich "Pc Welt" nicht ganz traue, da haben sie recht. Aber ich muss zugeben, G DAta Produkte werden immer besser, und sie sind alles andere als "nutzlos", allerdings leider nicht perfekt. Diese "Werbung" finde ich eigentlich fair, da bei mir (jetzt gerade probiert) braucht G DAta 2010 ca 2 (!) minuten um 61 gb zu prüfen, Norton 2009 würde dafür bestimmt mehr zeit brauchen. Und wie da schon gesagt wurde, mit G Data unterstützt man die deutschen Programmierer, wenn diese 2 produkte (Norton 2010 und G Data 2010) ungefähr gleich sind, dann kaufe ich mir G Data. Falls aber dies nicht der fall ist, dann, es tut mir leid, aber die deutschen Progammierer müssen weiter G Data entwickeln und Norton 2010 ist bei mir willkommen...

EDIT
Also das mit 2 minuten war einbishen gelogen, tut mir leid, das häkhen "Archive untersuchen" stand bei mir auf aus. Wenn wirklich alle daten untersucht werden, dann braucht der scaner ca 23 minuten. Also, das was G Data in ihrer werbung schreibt, ist nicht ganz wahr.


----------



## Bruce112 (26. April 2009)

Wenn sich 2 Streiten freud sich der dritte .uns war 

Kaspersky v.506
deutlich besser als der vor version


----------



## Bluebully337 (26. April 2009)

Habe kein besonderes Verhältniss zu GData (nutze es aber seit ein paar Jahren), aber habe zu Symantec eher negative Emotionen.
War mal IBM Antivirus Kunde zum Zeitpunkt als Symantec diese Sparte von IBM übernommen hat. Nutzte damals IBM OS2 (kennnt wahrscheinlich kaum noch jemand).
Ich war mit IBM sehr zufrieden. Symantec schaffte es nicht den Vertrag mit mir zufriedenstellend zu übernehmen. Hatte damals den Fehler gemacht bei der Geschäftsleitung zu reklamieren.( Hatte nur dies Nummer da ich von dort betreut wurde) Die einzige nette Person war die Sekretärin. DIe "Chefs" waren genervt und unverschämt. Das war meine letzte Symantec Antivirus-Lösung (übrigend hat der Symantec Chef angeblich durch mich eine Rüge von IBM aus USA bekommen) Symantec hat meiner ganz persönlichen Meinung nach nicht die Qualität der Gdata AV-lösung. Bin zwar von der Performance der Gdata Software etwas genervt, aber in allen Testberichten hat Symantec schlechter abgeschnitten.
Das komplette Aus für Symantec war der Kauf von Powerquest, einer Firma die ein Super Imageprogramm und ein super Partitionierungstool hatte ( Partition Mabgic, vielleicht kennt es noch jemand)
Jedenfalls hat Symantec Konkurenten aufgekauft, und war vielleicht auch in anderen Gebieten aggressiv tätig, in denen ich nicht so bewandert bin) jedenfalls paßt die Abmahnung gegen GData zu meinem Bild was ich von Symantec habe. Ist böes gell


----------



## drachenorden (27. April 2009)

Bei GDATA überzeugt mich allenfalls die Leistungs des Virenscanners - die PF kann man noch immer getrost vergessen (obwohl der Sinn und Zweck grundsätzlich mit Vorsicht zu genießen ist).

ESET SmartSecurity - extrem schnell, sehr gute Erkennungsraten und geringster Ressourcenverbrauch. Was will ich mehr?!


----------

